

Ask HN: Any open source / free stock quote APIs available? - manuscreationis

Just curious
======
canatan01
You can use the Yahoo CSV file generator:
[http://ichart.finance.yahoo.com/table.csv?s=YHOO&a=00...](http://ichart.finance.yahoo.com/table.csv?s=YHOO&a=00&b=1&c=2012&d=03&e=1&f=2012&g=d&ignore=.csv)

This is an example for Yahoo quotes from Jan 1 2012 until April 1 2012. So
exchange YHOO for the ticker you want. And then: a = start month (always
dubble digit and 1 less then month number, so april is 03, dec is 11, etc) b =
start day (no 0 in front if < 10) c = start year d = end month (always dubble
digit and 1 less then month number, so april is 03, dec is 11, etc) e = end
day (no 0 in front if < 10) f = end year

~~~
manuscreationis
Thanks for the tip, and the primer

Was hoping for something a little more directly consumable, but a CSV isn't
the worst thing in the world.

------
gauravk92
Google finance, albeit the API isn't as developed as you might expect but most
everything you need is there.

~~~
manuscreationis
I'll check it out, thanks.

